# Power problem



## ovalracer63 (Oct 10, 2005)

I am having a power problem that is driving me nuts. I am using a Pyramid PS-32LAB wired to my track via Greg Brauns drivers stations, it worked great until recently, now I can't get the cars to move but if I switch the wires on the power supply, they will run the opposite direction, when I switch them back, no go. Can someone help me please, this is driving me crazy. Thanks for your time.

Tom


----------



## chichumbo (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats a tough one. Do you have a directional switch at your driver stations?


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

If you have a computer hooked up with a power shut off device, this may be the culprate.
If not you are getting a dead short when you do the switch.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

You wouldn't happen to be using an electronic contoller, would you?


----------



## ovalracer63 (Oct 10, 2005)

I am using Laptimer 2000 but no comuter shut off, I, however, do have track call switches hooked up to the power supply. I don't have any directional switches hooked up though and the contollers I am using are just Parma economy contollers. I tried another PS-32LAB power supply and everything is just working fine hooked up normally. Thanks for all the help, but I would still like to figure out why the other PS is acting this way. 

Tom


----------



## donster (Dec 13, 2005)

If one power supply works and the other doesn't then the problem must be in the first supply. I would suggest getting a couple of low ohm value, high power rated resistors and give it a load test. Try to get resistor values that will draw anywhere between half and full rated current from the supply. Measure the voltage with no load then hook up the resistors and measure the voltage again and see if it stays the same. It should if the regulator circuitry is working. If the voltage drops significantly then you've probably got something wrong with the regulator. That would explain why the cars won't run.

I can't figure out why it would work when the leads are reversed though.  Although reverse current flow through a bad regulator still might be able to supply enough voltage and current to run a car. :freak: Stranger things have happened.:drunk:


----------

